# New Doe not eating......



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I have a perplexing little goat issue.  I purchased an Alpine doe for milk and my daughter to show on Saturday.  So she has been here for 48 hours.  Shes healthy and Content as long as someone is with her.  She is hardly eating (we are using same brand feed as her previous owner)  She is 3 and has gone to numerous shows etc.  so I didn't think a trip like this would throw her off like this.  She wont eat unless I hand feed her, hay or grain.  She can see my two bottle babies but can't reach them.  Ive been putting small amounts of fresh evrything in 2 times a day with no luck!  Im starting to worry.  Am I just being over protective or should I have the vet out?


----------



## Bellshillbillyacres (Apr 4, 2011)

it might be she is just getting used to new surroundings, are you feeding the same grain she was getting at her old home? the hay might be different?? I would give her some time and alot of tlc, at least if you are hand feeding you know she is eating. also she might be lonely, do you have anyother goats besides the 2 bottle babies??? Goats are pack animals and do get lonely and depressed. you can give her treats, apples cut up and baby carrots are my goats favorite treats.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree, give her some more time.  You might also want to give her Probios.  It doesn't take much for them to get "off" and some use probios everytime they have to transport them.  Some vitamin B might help perk her back up - you might have a hard time finding it right now if you don't already have some on hand - there's currently a manufacturing issue.  Some have used people B complex in a pinch.  I've opened a capsule and poured it over the feed, if it's a pill, it can be crushed.  

And blackstrap molasses can sometimes peek their interest too - my does LOVE it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, I would give her probios, maybe some nutridrench would be good for her.  

I have heard of show people drenching with ensure or vanilla enfamil(baby formula) to help with the stress of going to shows.

Corn syrup on the feed or molasses can help. too much of this would make her loose though, I am talking about a couple tablespoons. 

Goats have a very very hard time adjusting to new homes, worse than any other livestock that I have owned, even when you have a lot of other goats, they can really struggle to adjust to a new herd.


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 7, 2011)

Update on Bailey..... still not eating grain and only "picking" (even for a goat) at any forage or hay.  She looks awful.  Giving vit. B thiamine and probios plus nutri drench.  Only drank 240 cc of water in the last 36 hours.  giving subcue fluids , vet says that if she doesnt start to eat in ernest soon shes going to be in big trouble.  We have tried everything from cookies and cereal to fruit and veggies.   My great Uncle has reccomended mashed sweet potatoes.... i figure wth.... Might as well try.  Will keep you informed....  btw... She has no interest in the other doe or wether in the pen beside her..... Simple stands at the gate and literally cries out like her heart is broken.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sorry, she is so upset. I have seen this with goats before, they have very very strong herd instincts and can bond closely to a herd mate. 

a goat shouldn't be starving to death in just 5 days, animals go a lot longer than that under poor care and neglect. 

A worm load however would pull them down very quicklyl

I would consider running  a fecal and make sure she didn't bloom with a worm load.  

I would consider drenching her with a mash of very wet alfalfa pellets, and maybe sweet potatoes mashed in with it, with some corn oil and maybe some liquid molasses. 

Just some other ideas:
Have you tried letting her outside in a pasture situation, don't know what your farm set up is? Taking her for a long walk and then offering her feed? 
Take away all the feed for 4 or 5 hours and then offer her some.


----------



## Bellshillbillyacres (Apr 11, 2011)

how is your goat doing?


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry the udate took so long... so we got a fecal float done and she was absolutely Polluted with worms, and after everything her previous onwer had told me (she is on a regular worming schedule etc etc. vet said if she was wormed recently shed eat her hat) her owner suggested for  me to bring her back and she would refund me so I asked my vet and she reccomended taking her back.  So Bailey went home, after 48 hours at home she has not ate or drank for her previous owner either. they were very gracious about it and have kept me informed but her owner said more than likely she will be sent auction.


----------



## currycomb (Apr 14, 2011)

perfect example of the "regular worming routine" not working. and hey, lets just send the goat to auction instead of fixing the worm infestation. her belly hurt from the worms gnawing holes in her stomach. a good deworming with something different than what was used, some red cell to boost her blood count, and then some soft nutritious food and if she isn't too far gone, should turn around.


----------

